# Another kitty???



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I went to Petsmart yesterday to get some cat food and they happened to have some homeless kitties in their adoption room. Well, this one little male tabby totally stole my heart. I completely fell in love. I went back today and he's still there. The problem is I already have two cats. One is almost 4 and one is about 7. They were both rescues. Both are female(spayed). I actually always have preferred to get female cats because I'm so afraid of males spraying in my house. I would have the little guy neutered for sure, (he's about 2 months old right now) and he would only be a housecat. I don't let my cats go outside at all. Does anyone know if there's a chance that even neutered males will spray or is that marking urge taken away when they are neutered? Also, would the two female/one male thing cause any issues of any kind? Am I crazy? Three cats?? Is that too many? 

One more thing I'm concerned about is exposing my two cats to possible FIP. This little boy kitty was taken in to the shelter as a stray. Poor little baby. Anyway, he seems very healthy but I'm concerned he could have been exposed to FIP on the street and is harboring the disease and maybe pass it on to my cats. Is there any way to tell if he's been exposed? All these worries but he is such a sweetheart! He kept reaching for my hand through the bars of his cage and then he'd look at me and give me a sweet little meow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been there! That's how we got Delilah. Once it's in your head, and you go back specifically to check. . .Here's a big question- have you been picking out names?


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 2 cats a male 10 years old and a female 6 years old(rescue). Our male has never sprayed our house. He is an indoor only and was nuetered at 6 months old. Our vet told me males rarely spray after being nuetered, not sure how true that is, we never had a problem. The 2 cats get along ok, bt I think my male (Chowder) is lovey mush. Our female (Mimi) , is loveable too but not as much as my boy. Not sure about the FIP, is there a quick test for it? Good luck if you get him.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

YOu know you WANT him,just,go for it!!.Everything will be fine!.If neutered young males will not mark!.By the way,both,males and females,can mark and spray!!.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We've always had male cats and never had a problem with spraying. Even with the stray male cats spraying all around the house. Just get the little lad neutered as soon as you can... you shouldn't have any problems. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a female and a male cat. My male cat is neutered and has never sprayed in our home. They're both 13 now.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have been there! That's how we got Delilah. Once it's in your head, and you go back specifically to check. . .Here's a big question- have you been picking out names?


 
Um, actually I HAVE thought about what I'd name him.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Noooooooooo no cats puppies are were it is at. LOL


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

GoldenDaisy said:


> Not sure about the FIP, is there a quick test for it? Good luck if you get him.


 
I'm not sure but I'm going to call my vet and ask about the risks and if there's a way we can find out if he's been exposed. He is such a sweet little guy.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Noooooooooo no cats puppies are were it is at. LOL


 
Aw Hooch, I think even you would love the little guy if you saw him. Even if you didn't admit it.:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have 3 boys! They are ages 6.5, 5, and 3. They are all neutered and don't spray at all! Go for it!


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I adopted a cat from Petsmart about 6 years ago, and I am pretty sure most of the rescue organizations do the necessary tests for FIV before they put them up for adoption, or at least let you know if they have tested positive so you don't expose other cats.

Good Luck


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Noooooooooo no cats puppies are were it is at. LOL


 
How can you resist a little baby kitty? 

I think it sounds like a match made in heaven. Check with your vet if you are concerned about FIP, but if all is clear go for it!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I do believe that they will test him, vaccinate him and neuter him through the shelter that is hosting them at PetsMart. At least that is how it works here.

I have two boys and two girls. The boys get along wonderfully with each other and they don't mind the girls. The girls despise each other and occasionally like the boys. Boys are very loving and real cuddlers.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

These are our 3 boys! (Max, Bailey, and Scooter)


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> These are our 3 boys! (Max, Bailey, and Scooter)


Thay are beautiful!! We have two litter boxes right now, do you use more than one for your three guys?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> Thay are beautiful!! We have two litter boxes right now, do you use more than one for your three guys?


 Thanks! We love them to death and couldn't imagine living without them. They all sleep in the bed with us, so it gets pretty crowded, but nice and warm in the winter! We actually only have to use one big box and we use the Tidy Cats Multiple Cats litter and it works great! We just make sure to scoop it out every day! I actually know someone who uses one of those plastic little kids pools for a litter box in her basement for her 3 cats!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> These are our 3 boys! (Max, Bailey, and Scooter)


Too cute!! This picture convinces me, go for it!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Three are definitely much more fun!! I have always had cats ever since I was born and always will!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have theree kitties and one is a male. He never marked before or after being neutered. With this economy, I have seriously been thinking about adopting another animal. There is another Humane Society here that is closing its doors due to no funds. They have 200 animals they are looking for homes for, unless some people will step up and help them. I did see one dog that caught my eye in a story on the news. Hubby didnt say anything like no.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 10 cats so you're asking the wrong person. A female cat can spray as well. If you get him neutered and keep him indoors, there is a very low chance that he will try to be territorial and mark. I do have a male that everyone hates, and has cause lots of turmoil in my house, but only with the males, not the females. Everyone in my house is fixed also, and rescued.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we have anywhere between 9 & 14 cats, depends on the day. they are all outdoor barn cats (most are feral) but even the neutered/spayed ones spray (males & females) it is disgusting. there is nothing in the world that smells worse than cat spray! (including Blush's anal glands...)


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

cats that go outside tend to spray more often. They can smell other cats outside, and will mark their territory.My cats have never been outside, so they have no reason to mark. All mine are introduced properly so they can get used to one another.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I went back to see if little boy kitty I've had my eye on was still there, and he was. They had put him into a cage with another older cat. The older one was an owner surrender due to a new baby having allergies. That poor guy was so sad. Anyway, I was loving on little boy kitty and also playing with some of the other kitties. There were six other babies not counting the little tabby and half of them were sneezing. I was talking to the lady running the adoptions and asked her if she sees much FIP. Honestly, I'm not sure she knew exactly what it was. She said some stuff about testing other cats in the house and quarantining the shelter cats when they first come in but it mostly seemed like she was not sure and trying to sound like she was. I'm generally the type of person who really thinks about things like this and I always go back and forth in my mind. I rarely just jump. I asked the adoption lady how long they would be there and she said at least through to the first of the week. I decided to wait and watch over the weekend and see if little boy found a home and I made the decision that if he was still there Sunday I would take him home. I really love my other cats and, even though the risk was small according to the vet, there was still a risk of bringing a shelter stray into our home and risking their health. That was the only thing holding me back. Saturday night he was still there but when we went back last night, he had been adopted. It was bittersweet for me, and at the same time I was feeling sad he was gone, I also felt a sense of relief that he had found a home and the decision was now out of my hands. Several of the babies had found homes, but there were three adults that were still homeless. They just looked so, so sad. My heart breaks for them all, but especially the older ones who run the highest risk of being euthanized. I wish I could give them all homes. 

So, no little boy tabby for me.:no: Maybe next time.


----------

